# Ascaso Dream: Have I made a terrible error?



## NathanEmmerich (Jul 26, 2013)

I have just bought an Ascaso Dream but have been getting very wet pucks and, on less fine grinds, craters. I now understand that this is because I have a 'versatile' model which means shower screen/dispersion plate does not have enough holes to brew ground coffee properly. Furthermore my model does not have a pipe into the drip tray as seen on this model here:

Ascaso Dream but not on this one here

Does that mean I do not have a 3 way solenoid either?

Anyone got any advice? Especially whether I can get a shower screen and convert it?

Not my model selection BTW...

Thanks

Nathan


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Nathan

What's the model number on the sticker on the back or the base?


----------



## NathanEmmerich (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi Glenn

From the sticker on the bottom, is is an:

Dream M.F. (Red)

Therm.inox. versatile DR-14 (05/2013).

132508.

Not sure if that last number is what you are after, there is no indication of what it means!

There is other info, but that is just voltage etc. There is another sticker with a barcode. It also has DR-14 printed on it and the code is 8 435172610146.

Any use?

N


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

From what I can tell, it's a thermoblock machine.

I think there are are few versions of the Dream, the versatile and the up.

The up seems to have a boiler and solenoid, while the other one seems to be a TB and no solenoid.

But I'm not sure; I'll report back after I do more reseach


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Ok,

So, as far as upgrading (as much as I hate SCG......)






Take a photo of your machine for me so I can have a look at it.


----------



## NathanEmmerich (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi Kyle

Here is a picture of the whole thing (sorry it is upside down, I don't know why...). As you can see, no steel pipe down into the drip tray. Also a picture of the brew head. A 'versatile' brew head and, at ten o'clock, a black cap on the hole where said pipe would protrude. Thanks!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes, you seem to have the older model with no solenoid and a thermoblock designed for pods.

For the money you paid you could get a classic and a fantastic grinder, is there no way you can return it?


----------



## NathanEmmerich (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, I only paid a couple of hundred. It was on offer from Amazon but I might well return it. I really wanted to get an Francino Cherub but we had an Ascaso before and it was on offer so we grabbed it on the assumption that it was exactly the same...


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

NathanEmmerich said:


> Well, I only paid a couple of hundred. It was on offer from Amazon but I might well return it. I really wanted to get an Francino Cherub but we had an Ascaso before and it was on offer so we grabbed it on the assumption that it was exactly the same...


Your grinder isn't upto a cherub.

I would definitely recommend upgrading the grinder before you get a cherub.

To be honest, if you keep this machine you will only be disappointed.

Go for one of the classic + mc10 offers on the forums now.


----------



## NathanEmmerich (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah, I think your right. I'll send it back on the grounds it cannot do what it was sold to do: make coffee from ground coffee.

I dunno about a classic. I like to make Americano and like something that a. will fit my favourite cup under the brew head, and b can do hot water (and I don't like using the kettle - I know, perverse reasoning, but hey).

I guess this means me browsing the grinder forums!

Thanks for you help!

N


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

NathanEmmerich said:


> Yeah, I think your right. I'll send it back on the grounds it cannot do what it was sold to do: make coffee from ground coffee.
> 
> I dunno about a classic. I like to make Americano and like something that a. will fit my favourite cup under the brew head, and b can do hot water (and I don't like using the kettle - I know, perverse reasoning, but hey).
> 
> ...


Admittedly the classic is not the machine for everyone.

Anyway, good luck.

I hope you find something to suit your needs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## evan.nolan (Nov 3, 2013)

does not have boiler as we know it but heat exchanger. will never get proper espresso shots...........


----------

